# I really love my T-5



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2008)

I am really happy with the results I have been getting with my T-5 fluoro.  I cannot say that I really notice any big difference in growth rate between my MH and the T-5.  The fact that you can get the fluoro so close to your babies makes a real difference.

First pic is of seedlings that I transplanted from soil to a bubbler.  The second is the same seedlings a week later.  Third pic is of plants still vegging.  I have a perpetual grow, so move a plant or two into the flowering room every week or two.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

They look great :aok:


----------



## NorCalHal (May 7, 2008)

They are awesome. Great looking girls btw.

I just started using T-5's about a year ago and I LOVE IT. Beautiful growth and very little heat. I can't tell you enough about how much time they save me.
 I found replacement bulbs at HD for 10 apeice and they rock!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

THG,
How many lumins do your T5s claim to put out? I'm gona order some today and HTG supply claims their 4' 4 tube T5 puts out 5K lumins each. That's double what I've read with others....
here's their description.
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49346


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 14, 2009)

Agree 100%! I just started using an 8bulb new wave a few months ago and believe with proper methods it is better overall than the mh I've been using for years. I am a fairly small grower(atleast around these parts!) and it is perfect for my scenario also...especially since I don't "veg"...just for moms and clones. Thanks for spreading the good word once again THG!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 14, 2009)

THG  I love the T5s as well...  

very little heat + lots of lumens per watt = great light...

OldHippie  are you gonna veg or flower with them??  Have you looked at the 2foot T5 Biax light that they have??  i think you will get better coverage with 2 of those with the relector then with the 1 - 4' 4bulb light...  I have several of the 2' T5 Biax light from the site you mention and LOVE them...  but this is all JMO....


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 14, 2009)

Im very jelous of your T5's.... Whilst I fight heat issues with my 600w hps *grrrrr*


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> THG I love the T5s as well...
> 
> very little heat + lots of lumens per watt = great light...
> 
> OldHippie are you gonna veg or flower with them?? Have you looked at the 2foot T5 Biax light that they have?? i think you will get better coverage with 2 of those with the relector then with the 1 - 4' 4bulb light... I have several of the 2' T5 Biax light from the site you mention and LOVE them... but this is all JMO....


 
Dayum Ant.... while you were typing I was ordering. I got 4 each of both types of bulbs. Oh well - my tentative plan for all day today is to use the bloom bulbs along with two spiral 2000 lumin bulbs on the sides to flower one WW in a bathtub makeshift grow closet. That'll give me 24,000 lumins if what they print is true.... Will use for a veg/seedling shelf in the future. But ask me tomorrow.... nothings in stone.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2009)

I only veg with them.  I have both a 4 tube 4' fixture that puts out 20,000 lumens and HTG's 2' double tube thing that also puts out 5000 lumens per tube.  There are a couple of people on here who do entire grows with T5s.  I would recommend keeping the plants short if you are planning on flowering with them.  They have the highest lumens per watt of any fluoros.


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

People -- the reason you are finding so much difference in the claimed output of different manufacturers is there are 2 different T-5 flours -- a plain T-5 and an High Output T-5 aka HO T-5.  The HJO version puts out nearly twice the wattage and lumens as thepalin T-5.

Both types have lamps available in several different light temperatures and spectrums making it practical to change from basically the equivalent of MH to HPS and in between simply by changing lamps.  All of the lamps I have found at Home Depot are plain T-5s, which are NOT interchangeable with the HOs.

Eventually I think I will be switching to them too as my heat problem gets worse.  I know some people using T-5s to add red spectrum light to MH rooms and blue spectrum light to HPS rooms.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 14, 2009)

OldHippieChick,

I can't find the website for those Biax lights.  Can you either repost it or PM it to me?

Thanks.

Good smoking


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2009)

Biax?  Are you talking about the 2' double tube T5 HO tube that HTG sells (2' 54W 5000 lumens)?  hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Biax?  Are you talking about the 2' double tube T5 HO tube that HTG sells (2' 54W 5000 lumens)?  hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51907



I just got 2 of those from HTG and I think it's about the best thing going. 

My tent is just a bit too small for a 4' fixture (3' 11") and these were pointed out to me and very glad they were.

The price was right, $69.95 for 10,000 lumens of light, but the deal maker was the bulbs.  They are $14 for 2, rather than close to that amount for a single T5HO.  If you are re bulbing a 4 or 8 bulb fixture, that can add up real quick.

I ordered both with the 6500k bulbs and got a spare set of the 3000k bulbs.

Good stuff!:holysheep: 

DD


----------

